# KLONdike Gold



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 21, 2020)

This is the VFE Merman, a hot-rodded Klon Centaur.  It is designed for true bypass only, no buffered bypass.  Peter Rutter really outdid himself this time.  LEVEL & TREBLE do the usual thing. The GAIN pot, normally a dual, is separated into DRIVE, the dirty channel, and WARM, the clean channel.  Splitting the control allows them to be mixed in any proportion, including both full up.  The BOTTOM control is the bass clean bleed.  The COMP control is in series with the clipping diodes, allowing their effect to be softened.  This little box is capable of doing eveything the Centaur does, plus it can sound like any of the derivatives including the Kliche Clean, Lenny, etc.  Believe it or not, I could not find anything that I wanted to change in this pedal.  I currently have D9E diodes installed.

I have it on good authority that PedalPCB will release a version of this board in the near future.


----------



## Barry (Mar 21, 2020)

Looks awesome, your really getting good with that paint swirl process


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 21, 2020)

Barry said:


> Looks awesome, your really getting good with that paint swirl process


Thanks.  I'm learning.  This is my best one so far.  One thing I've found is that the busy background helps hide the edges of the labels.


----------



## Mourguitars (Mar 21, 2020)

Fantastic CDB !  

If this come out , im in  for sure

Mike


----------



## dawson (Mar 21, 2020)

Awesome paint-job, and the name "KLONdike Gold" -how Klever!
It looks like it sounds great, if that makes any sense..


----------



## music6000 (Mar 21, 2020)

Did you Guy's miss something:








						Sea Monk Overdrive - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to VFE Merman




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Barry (Mar 21, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Did you Guy's miss something:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just posted today!


----------



## music6000 (Mar 21, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> This is the VFE Merman, a hot-rodded Klon Centaur.  It is designed for true bypass only, no buffered bypass.  Peter Rutter really outdid himself this time.  LEVEL & TREBLE do the usual thing. The GAIN pot, normally a dual, is separated into DRIVE, the dirty channel, and WARM, the clean channel.  Splitting the control allows them to be mixed in any proportion, including both full up.  The BOTTOM control is the bass clean bleed.  The COMP control is in series with the clipping diodes, allowing their effect to be softened.  This little box is capable of doing eveything the Centaur does, plus it can sound like any of the derivatives including the Kliche Clean, Lenny, etc.  Believe it or not, I could not find anything that I wanted to change in this pedal.  I currently have D9E diodes installed.
> 
> I have it on good authority that PedalPCB will release a version of this board in the near future.
> 
> ...


Was there any Bait on that Hook?

*Update : *This is what I use in all my Klon Builds:


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Mar 21, 2020)

I never build all my madbeans vfe board :/ I should really make a nice mouser cart full of what I need ....


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 21, 2020)

I have 2 other VFE boards in the queue...


----------



## Gordo (Mar 21, 2020)

Very nice Chuck. That paint looks like faux pearl/mother-of-bowling ball. I love it!

Agreed too. I use the pedal a lot to torture the front end of my live rig.


----------



## Gordo (Mar 21, 2020)

The other killer vfe is the dragon


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 21, 2020)

Looks great Chuck, love the paint job. I agree that the Dragon is awesome as well.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 22, 2020)

Great job, great report.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 22, 2020)

Thanks, Man.


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (Mar 22, 2020)

I don’t have a Klone of any kind yet...I think the Sea Monk will be mine.

Gold swirl is fantastic!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 22, 2020)

I think you will like it.  Klons are low-gain overdrives.  Think "dirty boost."  They don't make much distortion on their own.  Like Gordo said, it's best for overdriving the front-end of a tube amp.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Mar 22, 2020)

Kick ass Chuck!


----------

